# Sagging roof liner= water leaks?



## IRONSIGHT (Oct 10, 2009)

I went to look at an '04 the other day and the roof liner is sagging quite badly. Does anyone know if this is a sign of a damp interior?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

No but a sign of a damp interior would be if it was wet. The headliner on these cars is known to sag. Mine is sagging bad right now.

This is a perfect moment to upgrade the ****ty stock material to unisuede to match the door panels.


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

I have an 04 and just had my headliner re-upholstered. I had it done in a lighter sueded material as suggested above. It cost me $70 but I took it out myself and took it to the shop. It's easy and it's made out of styrofoam so it will take some bending. If you choose to do this I recommend being very careful with the velcro attachments by the rear window.


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

chilliwhiggerE said:


> I have an 04 and just had my headliner re-upholstered. I had it done in a lighter sueded material as suggested above. It cost me $70 but I took it out myself and took it to the shop. It's easy and it's made out of styrofoam so it will take some bending. If you choose to do this I recommend being very careful with the velcro attachments by the rear window.


Do you know of where I could find a guide on getting it out?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

How to: Remove headliner - LS1GTO.com Forums


----------



## IRONSIGHT (Oct 10, 2009)

I know it's a common problem on these cars along with water leaks so I thought the 2 might be related. I figured if the interior carpets were wet and not dried out quickly, the humidity inside the car might be higher than usual and cause the glue to separate. Thanks for all the info.

Cheers.


----------

